# Hello from Louisiana!



## LightingTiger (Mar 15, 2009)

Greetings, all! My name is Adolfo Rodriguez and I am an undergrad at LSU in Baton Rouge. I am a newbie to lighting design, having pursued performance for so long, and I have found that I _really_ enjoy lighting design. I struggle with it at times but it's the sort of struggle that makes you eager to improve. 

In any event, hello to everyone! I look forward to learning as much as I can!

Excelsior!


----------



## loudguyrick (Mar 15, 2009)

Heya, Tiger!

Welcome to Controlbooth. Take some time and browse the forums. You can learn a lot from them before even posting a question. I know I have. Looking forward to seeing your posts in the future.

Rick Beaule'
Penns Manor High School
Musical 2009


----------

